# Anyone running an Ultrawide 34" monitor?



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 1, 2015)

One of my 28" monitors has just shuffled off this mortal coil, and I'm just thinking of reorganising things. So idea is 34" LG QHD over thunderbolt for Cubase and a separate 28 inch for video. 

Cheers


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 1, 2015)

Once my present 30" goes, I'm going to go the 34" route also.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, I currently use one 34" ultrawide and another 23", both for Logic.
Love it. Works great. 

.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks chaps. Any pics of your workspace would be brill.


----------



## studioj (Apr 1, 2015)

I am considering this also... but I'm concerned I'll miss the additional vertical resolution that I get from my 30" dell. I think this monitor is on its las legs though so probably need to decide soon.


----------



## Brobdingnagian (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes. I have one in each room and I am a fan. Considering adding another to augment the A room's screen real estate. I bought the Dell model, as it is much more adjustable (swivel base, height adjustable as well). The LG is not adjustable.

Running picture on TV's. Please note, the Dells are connected to my macs via HDMI, not Tbolt. Dell is not very mac friendly, so I have yet to explore that connectivity option. Caveat emptor..... that said, again, I am quite pleased with my purchases.

-B


----------



## samphony (Apr 1, 2015)

I've had 2 Dell U2913WM for 1 1/5 years but sold one 2 weeks ago. I really miss vertical space.
So I'm reorganizing as well. The LGs have decent displays but their build quality is to plasticy in my opinion.

I'll probably buy one Korean CrossOver 32" and keep the other Dell U2913. Also a touchscreen like the Slate MTI would be nice.

Anyways. As much as I like the ultra widescreen stuff I miss vertical space.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 1, 2015)

Acer has 32" 4k for about $900...


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 1, 2015)

My previous post was a bit short. 

To further amplify my comments, my usage might be slightly atypical in regards to many here. Previously I had two 30" monitors. I changed monitor speakers and was doing more surround mixing than anything else. So.... there's this big honkin' 3-way 15" speaker directly in front of me. So I got three 23" monitors and mounted them 3" below the back of my table so they would be in very low profile. That way I would neither block too much of the center speaker woofer nor need to raise my L,C,R speakers up so high that I would have them in an exaggerated downward angle. Now from the top of the table to the top of the 23" monitors is only 13.5". 

Even with the 34" ultrawide monitor the distance from the top of the table to the top of the 34" monitor is still about 13.5". For me, since I mainly mix, horizontal space for more tracks is the main issue. I put main tracks on the 34" and auxes, outputs, etc. on the 23" along with VI's and plugins. But yes, to some degree I do miss the vertical space for loads of Arrange Page tracks when I'm mocking up or composing. 

There is another possible scenario for me that would be a 70" 4K monitor mounted on the wall some distance from the mixing position - so there would be no monitors between me and the speakers. That would require another speaker configuration for me - so it might be a ways off. Costco is having some good prices on them. I'd take my cpu there and try it out to see if I like it enough. 

.

PS - Two monitor configurations are hard on the eyes. Three is best. I have three - left to right it's: 23" for the PC slave, 34" for Logic, 23" for Logic.


----------



## samphony (Apr 1, 2015)

Maybe it's time we consider the next level monitor build into glasses similar to what Microsoft announced a while ago


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 2, 2015)

I almost got three of the curved ultra wide displays for my new Mac Pro Cylinder rig - wouldn't that look sexy?

But I really need to see as many tracks as possible in the arrange window of Logic, so 1440 vertical pixels just isn't enough. I wound up with a Samsung 32" 4k display, which is 3840 x 2160.

It is amazing. MASSIVE screen real estate for about 140 tracks vertically at max zoom out. Things can look a little small, but I don't have it mounted over top of a console or control surface, so it's nice and close. Plus, when Logic was updated from v9 to X things got a little more chunky on the screen, so it all works out. I also have a 2560 x 1440 display on either side of the 4k so if a plug-in looks too tiny on the main screen I can drag it over to the "chunky vision" displays for easier viewing.

Previously I was running three 30" displays at 2560 x 1600 each, and could show about 80 tracks in Logic X. On the 4k display I can see around 140 tracks and I LOVE IT.

If a lower number of tracks is okay with you then the ultra-wide displays are very sexy and futuristic looking - and the curved ones are extremely sci-fi.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks Charlie. Just trying to mini down a bit since I've got 2 x 28 and 2 x 24 (for game dev PC), so hoping a 34 QHD could do most of the DAW stuff on its own. Will lol at the 4k idea now too as I'm just integrating my new Mac dustibin into my setup.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 2, 2015)

I've been pondering either a 34" ultra wide or 32" (at 1440p) as well...
I think it basically comes down to what you'd rather have. Either:

1. The ability to see more of your tracks vertically in the track column which would mean less scrolling up and down or

2. The ability to see more information on the actual track lanes which would mean less scrolling left and right.

An x factor with the 34" could be that it'd be easier to treat it more like a dual monitor setup and have a portion of the monitor on the right dedicated to virtual instruments and/or the mixer. 

Anyway, that's what I've been ruminating lately.  Ideally, I'd probably pick one of those new curved 34" monitors by Samsung or LG but man... price tag is up there. 

-Brad

www.bradhoyt.com


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 3, 2015)

Just setup a 34" ultra wide QHD - not the LG one but an AOC one. Blimey! It's spectacularly good. Just the right balance between scale and legibility. Could definitely get away with this as a single monitor setup but I think if I fly my old 24" over the top as a video display, it'll be perfect. 

Thanks for all the advice fellas, much appreciated.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Apr 3, 2015)

I went to Fry's and bought a Samsung SD850 32 inch, this one i think:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.a ... 4JH1P68084

Got it home and it was a matte screen. Huh? Spent a couple days with and I liked it more. It can be configured a bunch of ways and angled this way and that. For the main machine it's really all I need since I found the "hide unused tracks" feature in Cubase. Slaves are a separate monitor or Apple Remote so all good.


----------



## lee (Apr 3, 2015)

Would this be too big for ya guys?

http://pricespy.co.uk/product.php?p=2839433


----------



## samphony (Apr 3, 2015)

lee @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Would this be too big for ya guys?
> 
> http://pricespy.co.uk/product.php?p=2839433



This one has a glare screen. So it causes reflections. 
I wouldn't want that as a main screen. 
Have you seen that live?


----------



## samphony (Apr 4, 2015)

Charlie,
So you've replaced one 30" with the Samsung and kept two 30" left and right of the new one?



charlieclouser @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> I almost got three of the curved ultra wide displays for my new Mac Pro Cylinder rig - wouldn't that look sexy?
> 
> But I really need to see as many tracks as possible in the arrange window of Logic, so 1440 vertical pixels just isn't enough. I wound up with a Samsung 32" 4k display, which is 3840 x 2160.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 4, 2015)

I replaced my center HP LP3065 2560x1600 DVI-D display with the Samsung 32" 4k, and the left and right LP3065 displays with the Samsung 32" 2560x1440 displays. My left display is for ProTools so it doesn't need to be 4k, and the right one is the secondary monitor for my Logic rig, so it's okay that it's bigger pixels - plugins dragged to that monitor don't appear in tiny-vision mode like they are on the 4k. 

Eventually I may put two more 4k displays on the left and right and push the 1440 displays out to positions 1 and 5 - but maybe not.

When I first got the Mac Pro cylinders, I was originally going to just keep using the LP3065 displays, but they are DVI-D only, and I couldn't get the Apple Mini-DisplayPort-to-DVId adaptors to work. As it turns out, I'm not the only one - these adaptors are universally loathed and few people have gotten them to work with anything other than Apple displays. A rare fail for Apple. Similar third-party adaptors have the same configuration with a USB connection needed to suck power from the CPU and power the conversion. After battling these adaptors for a day I said, screw this, I'm going to Fry's and see what they've got. I brought home a Samsung and an LG (both 4k) and the Samsung was clearly superior - the LG just felt cheap-o with its glossy black plastic bezel and sketchy menu operation. The LG was actually a few pixels wider (4096 vs 3840 for the Samsung) but I just couldn't stomach the chintzy quality, so the LG went back to the store and two of the 1440 Samsungs came home with me.

It is a huge relief to say goodbye to DVI-D displays, with their gigantic connectors, $300 Gefen cables as fat as a garden hose, etc. The cylinders now connect to their displays with $20 Mini-DisplayPort-to-DisplayPort adaptor cables and all is good. Since the cylinders are so small and quiet they are mounted behind the displays. My old rig is in a soundproofed rack the size of a refrigerator but the new rig is a 12-space rack that only has six spaces full. It sits against the wall behind my workstation and has only two moving parts - the (silent) fans in the Mac Pro cylinders. Loving it.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Apr 5, 2015)

I for one won't miss the 25m DVI d runs from my machine room either Charlie! The Mac pro cylinder is just sitting on my desk as I get everything set up, but it's so bloody quiet I might just as well keep it here for ease of use and the fact that long thunderbolt cables are eyewteringly expensive at the moment. It's nice to be able to streamline and simplify everything.


----------



## samphony (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Charlie. 
Understood. You have 3 displays now with the same design and one of them, the one in the middle, is the 4k.
I've got a brand new deal offer for a new Dell UP3214Q 4k 32" screen.
Normally costs 1400€ I can call it mine for 750. 

I can't resist now that you have clearly pointed out the benefits of the high res stuff.
I thought I'll settle on a 30" 2560x1600 or 32" 2560x1440 screen from CROSSOVER a Korean display manufacturer. Mmmh.

I'll be in LA in October maybe I can knock on your door and take a look at your setup

Sam


----------



## lee (Apr 5, 2015)

samphony @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> lee @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be too big for ya guys?
> ...



Nope, I haven't. What spec is it that tells you it has a glare screen?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 5, 2015)

charlieclouser @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> I almost got three of the curved ultra wide displays for my new Mac Pro Cylinder rig - wouldn't that look sexy?
> 
> But I really need to see as many tracks as possible in the arrange window of Logic, so 1440 vertical pixels just isn't enough. I wound up with a Samsung 32" 4k display, which is 3840 x 2160.
> 
> ...



But Charlie, are my old tired eyes like mine going to be able to see _anything_ at that resolution? As it is, I cannot use the finest resolution on my present monitors because it makes everything too damn small. (sigh)


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah, Jay - that's the thing about the 4k displays - the text is TINY. With Logic X it's not so bad since everything on the Main Window got so big and chunky, but some plugins look comically small. You can use scaled mode in the System Prefs and blow stuff up a little bit, and I admit that I do have Control-Scroll set to zoom screen in Accessibility Options, so in a pinch I can just swoop right in on something... but, yeah, stuff is small as heck. That's why, for me, a 32" was the minimum size for a 4k - those $700 28" 4k displays have a tempting price but the dot pitch is just too tiny.

I must say that for a minute I considered a 4k tv at a much larger size, but due to my center speaker and video playback display, which is up on the wall above the center speaker, there just was no convenient place to put a big tv. The 32" Samsung is actually a bit shorter than the older 30" LP3065 displays it replaced - including bezels, it's 16.5" high vs 18" for the LP3065 - so more pixels in less space? Fine by me!


----------



## Pivot (Apr 5, 2015)

Im in the exact point here, about to replace my center monitor with a 34" wide screen.

@ Charlie - did you end up with the S34E790C ? From it's specs I can see it goes 3840 x 2160 ? Would you mind letting us know the exact model ?

cheers


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 24, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> Yeah, Jay - that's the thing about the 4k displays - the text is TINY. With Logic X it's not so bad since everything on the Main Window got so big and chunky, but some plugins look comically small. You can use scaled mode in the System Prefs and blow stuff up a little bit, and I admit that I do have Control-Scroll set to zoom screen in Accessibility Options, so in a pinch I can just swoop right in on something... but, yeah, stuff is small as heck. That's why, for me, a 32" was the minimum size for a 4k - those $700 28" 4k displays have a tempting price but the dot pitch is just too tiny.
> 
> I must say that for a minute I considered a 4k tv at a much larger size, but due to my center speaker and video playback display, which is up on the wall above the center speaker, there just was no convenient place to put a big tv. The 32" Samsung is actually a bit shorter than the older 30" LP3065 displays it replaced - including bezels, it's 16.5" high vs 18" for the LP3065 - so more pixels in less space? Fine by me!



Charlie, don't mean to hijack, but did you ever worked with cubase with the 32" 4k without scaling?
Can you work with it or it gets super small? I am torn between 32" and 40" (which is almost impossible to fit at my desk)

Thanks!


----------



## feck (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep, I have the LG Ultrawide 34 as my main in-front-of-me monitor and a Slate Raven MTI to the diagonal right for a second monitor/touchscreen control. I love the setup.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 24, 2015)

How the 34" LG works here: apologies for fuzzy cell phone pix


----------



## charlieclouser (Jul 24, 2015)

Pablocrespo said:


> Charlie, don't mean to hijack, but did you ever worked with cubase with the 32" 4k without scaling?
> Can you work with it or it gets super small? I am torn between 32" and 40" (which is almost impossible to fit at my desk)
> 
> Thanks!



While I am not a Cubase veteran I have been learning it on my new system with the 32" 4k monitor - and without scaling things are very small. Most of the on-screen text is quite readable, but some user interface elements like the tiny scroll bars and zoom buttons in the lower right of the Arrange window are quite small. For me this is not such a problem - I prefer things to be small, and once I know where they are and what they look like I can find them quickly - but I usually use key commands for just about everything I can assign, so I never actually use on-screen buttons for things like zoom and scroll. Mostly I only use the mouse for dragging elements around in the Arrange and Key Edit windows and editing plugins. In my setup the monitors are fairly close - I don't have any fader boxes, control surfaces, or other stuff that would push the monitors far away. I only have the music keyboard (a slim M-Audio Keystation 88), the Mac keyboard and trackball, and about ten inches of empty desk surface behind them until the displays. The bottom edge of my displays is touching the desktop so things are fairly tight and low. If I was still using my old Mackie Control surfaces then the 32" 4k display would be just about too far away to see comfortably without using scaling.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 25, 2015)

charlieclouser said:


> While I am not a Cubase veteran I have been learning it on my new system with the 32" 4k monitor - and without scaling things are very small. Most of the on-screen text is quite readable, but some user interface elements like the tiny scroll bars and zoom buttons in the lower right of the Arrange window are quite small. For me this is not such a problem - I prefer things to be small, and once I know where they are and what they look like I can find them quickly - but I usually use key commands for just about everything I can assign, so I never actually use on-screen buttons for things like zoom and scroll. Mostly I only use the mouse for dragging elements around in the Arrange and Key Edit windows and editing plugins. In my setup the monitors are fairly close - I don't have any fader boxes, control surfaces, or other stuff that would push the monitors far away. I only have the music keyboard (a slim M-Audio Keystation 88), the Mac keyboard and trackball, and about ten inches of empty desk surface behind them until the displays. The bottom edge of my displays is touching the desktop so things are fairly tight and low. If I was still using my old Mackie Control surfaces then the 32" 4k display would be just about too far away to see comfortably without using scaling.




Thanks Charlie, I also don't use those buttons, but I am more afraid of the mixer and edit buttons, send and inserts, etc. That's the reason I am still torn between 32 and 40.

By the way, love your wayward pines music, got hooked somehow


----------



## Rctec (Jul 25, 2015)

Good for running the mixer...


----------



## samphony (Jul 26, 2015)

Rctec said:


> Good for running the mixer...


That's what I do as well only that the main screen is a 40" 4k now


----------



## AR (Jul 27, 2015)

Got my mixer spread across a 19" + 24"


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jul 27, 2015)

Rctec said:


> Good for running the mixer...



Thanks Hans! (how cool is this place)
Are those Dell 32" 4k?


----------



## toomanynotes (Jan 20, 2016)

wow look at all these crazy set ups! and i do eveything on one laptop...lol


----------



## WorshipMaestro (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow! Some cool setups!

Over the holidays I replaced my Samsung 28" 4K with an LG 34" ultrawide (1440). Changed my life. The 4K was incredible, but just too small for my aging eyes. I miss the vertical resolution, but at least now everything is visible and legible!

Loved gaming on the 4K, but the LG is no slouch in that department either.


----------



## brooklynjared (Jan 23, 2016)

I have one too. It's nice, but I definitely miss the vertical resolution I used to have on my 34". Also, I always find that I'm always sitting to the left of the sweet spot between my speakers, since my DAW has all the most important track-info aligned with the left edge of the screen. I think they're better for video editors than music people.


----------



## RCsound (Jan 23, 2016)

http://www.displaywars.com/34-inch-16x9-vs-34-inch-21x9

Thats the problem with ultra wide Screen monitors, compared to a 16:9 you lost vertical resolution.


----------

